# Little Emma Lee!



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is my first rat and her name is emma does anyone know what type and color she would be because i cant quite figure it out.









This is her in her cage 









This gives you a pretty good idea of what color she is









Here's another view









and here's her cute little face


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh she is adorable!!!  I wish I had a self rattie with that color! Adorable!


----------



## whaturmuva (Apr 14, 2009)

She looks to be beige or tan hooded, can't tell the color from the picture.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

otterfox said:


> Oh my gosh she is adorable!!!  I wish I had a self rattie with that color! Adorable!


Thank You!! i love her to death even though she's kinda skittish


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

whaturmuva said:


> She looks to be beige or tan hooded, can't tell the color from the picture.


I was kinda thinking that but since im kinda a noob with rats i appreciate the post ;D


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

very cute.. i love her name, Emma Lee...i acctually plan on useing it someday when i have kids.  
her colours are very pretty.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

tuffycuddles said:


> very cute.. i love her name, Emma Lee...i acctually plan on useing it someday when i have kids.
> her colours are very pretty.


Lol thank you! 
My parents wanted to name me Emma before i was born then they decided on Kailey so i guess thats where i decided to get Emma's name from because i've always liked it


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

New Pictures of Emma and her new cage!! ;D


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Here's the cage


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Is she alone?


----------

